# Aberdeen Folk?



## skid

As i have been on the forum here for a few months now i have started to notice some People from Aberdeen and its surrounding areas.
Also someone posted a link to here on my local vw forum( www.eastsidevw.co.uk ) and a few members on there have said they are a member here.
So if you are from the area please step forward:thumb: 
Rich and clark and Thechief are the only guys i have met so far so would be good to meet others:wave:


----------



## gerry connelly

Well not quite 'in the area' but fairly close....just along the Moray coast in a village near Buckie.Like you have only been a member for a few weeks but am certainly enjoying the threads and learning a lot....mainly not to spend too much....is that my Scottish origins speaking
Gerry


----------



## skid

Hehe Gerry ya will give us scots a bad name for being tight fisted


----------



## pete330

Hello
Peter From Aberdeen


----------



## sanchez

Hello
Richard from Montrose


----------



## skid

Where about in Aberdeen are you Pete330?
City or suburbs?
I am city and just off Broomhill :thumb:


----------



## db_abz

Dave............Aberdeen (Kincorth to be precise)


----------



## X21AGM

Sandy from Summerhill :wave:


----------



## bbigman2000

Glen from Elgin here !!!

Is that an audi I see there gerry ?!


----------



## skid

Glad to see some replys guys:thumb: 
Could always come in handy if we need to try some samples or other products we might all have


----------



## ZSimon

Simon from Ellon


----------



## Rich @ PB

Well, most of you have probably met us already, but Rich & Ange, Oldmeldrum. :wave:


----------



## pete330

skid said:


> Where about in Aberdeen are you Pete330?
> City or suburbs?
> I am city and just off Broomhill :thumb:


Bucksburn


----------



## beedie

Scott, Milltimber (just to the west) but work is Blackburn where i seem to spend too much time


----------



## skid

Hey Scott are you originally from milltimber as i am from Peterculter and used to go to Cults academy?


----------



## Mark M

skid said:


> As i have been on the forum here for a few months now i have started to notice some People from Aberdeen and its surrounding areas.
> Also someone posted a link to here on my local vw forum( www.eastsidevw.co.uk ) and a few members on there have said they are a member here.
> So if you are from the area please step forward:thumb:
> Rich and clark and Thechief are the only guys i have met so far so would be good to meet others:wave:


Skid, I recently posted the link on the Eastside forum.

Not working a VW the now, but like a clean motor.

Would be interested in picking up the techniques, tad scared bout taking to my paintwork with a machine. Scrap panels first i guess.

You'll see me on Eastside as V12MSM too :thumb:


----------



## skid

Hehehe i recognised ya when i saw your log in name:thumb: 
Dont be afraid if its a PC you are takling your car with as you can really cause any harm with it.
I was exactly the same when i first got mine.
A rotary will be next on my purchase list after crimbo.


----------



## Clark @ PB

skid said:


> A rotary will be next on my purchase list after crimbo.


watch though, they're fire breathing monsters!! :devil: :devil: :lol:

I'm clark from stonehaven by the way, i get bossed about by Rich & Angela @ Polished Bliss


----------



## skid

thats where you come in oh Great master


----------



## Clark @ PB

eh? :lol:


----------



## beedie

skid said:


> Hey Scott are you originally from milltimber as i am from Peterculter and used to go to Cults academy?


yeh born and bred, also went to cults


----------



## Mouse

skid said:


> As i have been on the forum here for a few months now i have started to notice some People from Aberdeen and its surrounding areas.
> Also someone posted a link to here on my local vw forum( www.eastsidevw.co.uk ) and a few members on there have said they are a member here.
> So if you are from the area please step forward:thumb:
> Rich and clark and Thechief are the only guys i have met so far so would be good to meet others:wave:


Hey Skid!

Also a member of Eastside :thumb:


----------



## X5-DMC

Does spending half my life waiting on fog to lift at Bristows heliport count:wave:


----------



## skid

Hey Beedie how old are you? Never know we might have been in the same year at school if you are an old git like me:doublesho 
I am 37 and was in the same year as Kev Mclean and Scott murray from Milltimber.
X5-DMC.... been there many times my self, at least i am local so if the flights go t*ts up i am not stuck in a hotel for the night.
Where are you based offshore ?? or are you just a "floater" like myself?

Mouse.....hey bud,glad to see another friendly Eastsider in here mate:thumb:


----------



## beedie

hate to say it mate but, you could be my dad.
I'm only 22!


----------



## skid

beedie said:


> hate to say it mate but, you could be my dad.
> I'm only 22!


And she told me she was getting rid of it:doublesho

:lol:


----------



## scoobyiain

Iain from Montrose :wave:


----------



## X5-DMC

Hi Skid , I work on the diving support vessel - Toisa Polaris for Subsea 7 , 4 weeks on 4 weeks off , Due home on the 14th :thumb:


----------



## skid

X5-DMC said:


> Hi Skid , I work on the diving support vessel - Toisa Polaris for Subsea 7 , 4 weeks on 4 weeks off , Due home on the 14th :thumb:


Thats good timing to be home for crimbo then 
Have you met young Gordon craig from Aberdeen a tooling tech with you guys?


----------



## Ali

Ali from Aberdeen. Live just off union st.


----------



## X5-DMC

skid said:


> Thats good timing to be home for crimbo then
> Have you met young Gordon craig from Aberdeen a tooling tech with you guys?


Can't say I do Skid - I have worked with them for 18 years but allways offshore, I'm an LSS on the diving crew


----------



## williethefish

Willie,

From Buckie originally but in the big smoke (Aberdeen) now:lol:


----------



## Andy947

Alright skid, i'm a lurker on here.

Gonna need to grab ya next time i'm/you're at a meet and get some advice about polishes and stuff, fancy getting a bit anal over the New Polo Paintwork 



X5-DMC said:


> Hi Skid , I work on the diving support vessel - Toisa Polaris for Subsea 7 , 4 weeks on 4 weeks off , Due home on the 14th :thumb:


I'm on the Polaris right now. . . Night Shift Project Engineer


----------



## Clark @ PB

there's more folk from aberdeen than i thought on here!


----------



## skid

Dont worry clark you are not alone :thumb:


----------



## Ian Zetec - S

Ian, 

From Bridge of Don


----------



## X5-DMC

Andy947 said:


> Alright skid, i'm a lurker on here.
> 
> Gonna need to grab ya next time i'm/you're at a meet and get some advice about polishes and stuff, fancy getting a bit anal over the New Polo Paintwork
> 
> I'm on the Polaris right now. . . Night Shift Project Engineer


So am I - Day shift LSS

Now that is just weird !! :doublesho


----------



## gerry connelly

There seems to be a fair number in the Aberdeen area, would it be worth contacting say Polished Bliss to organise a 'detailing day'


----------



## beedie

gerry connelly said:


> There seems to be a fair number in the Aberdeen area, would it be worth contacting say Polished Bliss to organise a 'detailing day'


I think rich has got something in mind for the new year (i hope)once they get there new unit sorted!


----------



## Clark @ PB

beedie said:


> I think rich has got something in mind for the new year (i hope)once they get there new unit sorted!


Unit will be built for spring (hopefully)


----------



## Rich @ PB

And open days a plenty we will have! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

with pole dancers, party poppers and jelly and ice cream for all!


----------



## Mouse

Clark, were you driving past Newtonhill around 11am today towards Aberdeen?


----------



## pete330

Clark said:


> with pole dancers, party poppers and jelly and ice cream for all!


Pancakes?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Mouse said:


> Clark, were you driving past Newtonhill around 11am today towards Aberdeen?


not today mate no, did it have black alloys? mine does, its easy to tell mine apart from other leons 

is it a golf you have or is it a new style polo gti?


----------



## Clark @ PB

pete330 said:


> Pancakes?


:lol:


----------



## beedie

pete330 said:


> Pancakes?


No Pete,
Think You demolished the worlds pankake reserve last Detailing Day! :doublesho


----------



## Mouse

Clark said:


> not today mate no, did it have black alloys? mine does, its easy to tell mine apart from other leons
> 
> is it a golf you have or is it a new style polo gti?


Old style Polo GTI :driver:










Didn't notice the wheel colour


----------



## Clark @ PB

ah right sorry, your avatar pic kinda looks like the car's white so i thought it may have been one of the new polos 

Nice pic, on the road down from Dunottar castle aint it?


----------



## Canyonroll

Another one from garthdee.

Hi All

John


----------



## Clark @ PB

Hi john, do you drive or are you a bike guy?


----------



## beedie

He's the man with the X Trail that was at Star


----------



## Mouse

Yeah it's a nice piece of road for photos, especially with the harbour view


----------



## skid

Must admit i take a detour on the bike just to run that small section of road as there are some brilliant corners there.......unless you meet up with some slow sunday car drivers that spoil your fun:wall:

More to the point mouse what ys doing up at 5.18 in the morning?


----------



## Canyonroll

X-Trail at the moment I'm beetween bikes just now due to being skint:wall: 
Unless my wifes leccy scooter counts (15 mph downhill)
Last bike was a pristine ZZR1100 D7 good for 170mph I've seen 155 (on a private road) more than quick enough. Now enjoying a more relaxed drive.

The Exy is Comfy (Slow) Easy (Slow) Safe (Slow) and getting quite shiney now thanks to a lot of cash, a PC, Collonite and some hard work.

Canny miss me on Gaitside Drive (Next to the :doublesho PINK:doublesho house).

Tho as neiboughers go their the best.

John


----------



## neil b

Another newbie from aberdeen:wave:


----------



## ZSimon

Seems to be a fair few from Aberdeen now then


----------



## Malcolm44

Yet another from Montrose:wave:


----------



## skid

Yeah looks like rich and clark will get plenty of visitors on his open day:thumb:


----------



## Mouse

skid said:


> Must admit i take a detour on the bike just to run that small section of road as there are some brilliant corners there.......unless you meet up with some slow sunday car drivers that spoil your fun:wall:
> 
> More to the point mouse what ys doing up at 5.18 in the morning?


I was finishing off a report for later on that day :lol:


----------



## skid

Have any of you local guys got a PTG i could get a shot of?:thumb: 
A friend has an old Triumph TR6 that lacks a bit of shine and he would love to get it gleaming again but he is scared to even hand polish it as he thinks the paint is so thin.


----------



## Gus

Angus - between Inverurie and Oldmeldrum


----------



## stuupnorth

Hi
Stuart from Pitmedden:wave:


----------



## skid

Welcome stuart:thumb: 
If thats a VW your are driving get yourself into the local VW forum http://www.eastsidevw.co.uk/forum/index.php?sid=2593b0f0ae635cbd3b65ecc9be237913


----------



## Ga3z

hello all, am Gaz from aberdeen:driver:


----------



## pete330

Ga3z said:


> hello all, am Gaz from aberdeen:driver:


welcome
what you drive?


----------



## jon de war

Alright mate. I am from Perth but not too far away. On eastside a bit.jdvr6

Nice to see another Eastsider though.


----------



## fezz-driver

hey all . another here from aberdeen. just off anderson drive beside great western road.


----------



## S7JGW

ii im Jim fae Macduff, but also got a flat behing lidil on king street.
Drive a dark silver MINI Cooper S


----------



## Mark M

Jimbo, on the scene now. Lidl i believe? haha.

Eastside has a decent squad of chaps, even if you dont have a VW they give you a good welcome :thumb:


----------



## S7JGW

I had that for a start but thought it looked wrong. lol
If it was daylight i would have looked out the window for the spelling but it was dark
:lol:


----------



## DavieC

Davie C from Elgin. Hello everyone:wave:


----------



## bluloop

:wave: Colin fae Aberdeen Hilton-ish.


----------



## andyf

:car: :wave: Hi andyf from newtonhill


----------



## Clark @ PB

hi Andy what do you drive?

I'm just down the road in stonehaven


----------



## pc1962

Hi abody,

Paul fae Cornhill (nae the hospital), then Hardgate, then Inverbervie, now an expat living in Tyne and Wear. Well I thought what with all of them moving to Aberdonk, Tyne and Wear must be like a ghost toon, I was right...lol. Fit I wid di for an Aitken's rowie......;-)


----------



## andyf

*Hi clark*

Hi clark i drive a black x type jag, yes the one you detailed last month, never got round to thanking you. and you made a first class job. Joined this forum and find it very interesting. keep meaning to phone and pop round to get some advice on up keep etc but been very busy as usual, hoping to order some items from polish bliss soon. Big thanks for detail and at such short notice.
Andy


----------



## Ali

Anyone fancy a meet at sum point, Hell there's enough of us!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

andyf said:


> Hi clark i drive a black x type jag, yes the one you detailed last month, never got round to thanking you. and you made a first class job. Joined this forum and find it very interesting. keep meaning to phone and pop round to get some advice on up keep etc but been very busy as usual, hoping to order some items from polish bliss soon. Big thanks for detail and at such short notice.
> Andy


Doh! should have clicked with me sooner   Glad you were happy with the job mate, it came out well in the pictures


----------



## pete330

Ali said:


> Anyone fancy a meet at sum point, Hell there's enough of us!!!


Think we could sort that out in spring time:thumb:


----------



## Mark M

I think that would be a decent idea. Good to get a news, snoop at some cars and spot some poor detailing 

Polished Bliss may hold another demo day???

Cheers Mark.


----------



## Rich @ PB

Who fancies a 'Polished Bliss' go karting event in Aberdeen soon then (to tide us over until the unit is finished and open)? If there's enough interest I'll organise one.


----------



## BAZ 1256

baz- just down the road at fordoun
(thats just after stonehaven... lol... its quite small place haha)


----------



## sanchez

I'd be up for a go-karting day out or something like that!!!!!


----------



## S7JGW

Id be up for that if im free


----------



## Mark M

Karting sounds cool.

Once the new unit is open, are there plans for a demo day etc?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Clark @ PB

yeah there will be detailing days etc etc...


I've already been to the new kart start and its quality


----------



## williethefish

WX51 TXR said:


> Who fancies a 'Polished Bliss' go karting event in Aberdeen soon then (to tide us over until the unit is finished and open)? If there's enough interest I'll organise one.


sounds good, if I'm home I'll be there


----------



## williethefish

BAZ 1256 said:


> baz- just down the road at fordoun
> (thats just after stonehaven... lol... its quite small place haha)


Are you the guy that Clark was on about in the thread that I started on the Scotland thread about a 'GOOD' spray shop??


----------



## Clark @ PB

yup, thats Baz


----------



## Keith CSL

I'm Keith, 24 from Aberdeen. Introduced to this place by Rich and Clark from Polished Bliss. 

I think I would be up for karting Rich, work pending of course :car:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Keith you dont do any work, you just sit on bebo all day


----------



## Keith CSL

:doublesho the cheek!! Most of it speaking to you :wave: 
Hurry up and move to your unit so I have somewhere to go on a daily basis.


----------



## Rich @ PB

Lol, I can see that happening a lot, particularly when the exotica starts to roll in.


----------



## G60 VV

And another one from Aberdeen, well kinda but not really, live in Newtonhill. 

Also into my VDubs and also on Eastside :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

G60 VV said:


> And another one from Aberdeen, well kinda but not really, live in Newtonhill.
> 
> Also into my VDubs and also on Eastside :thumb:


I take it that its yourself i will be coming to see in the next day or two to inspect your golf?


----------



## G60 VV

aye, that wold be me clark


----------



## skid

Karting event at kartstart sounds good to me Rich:thumb: 
But seeing as clark has already been there and practiced he should be put at the back of the grid:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

skid said:


> Karting event at kartstart sounds good to me Rich:thumb:
> But seeing as clark has already been there and practiced he should be put at the back of the grid:lol:


no they've changed the circuit since i was there last apparantly


----------



## ZSimon

Sounds good if im home ill come along to a karting event


----------



## Ali

New building!!! So new track! lol


----------



## Iain

I'm Iain from Edzell...currently in the process of moving to Edinburgh but will attend what I can whilst I'm still here. Karting sounds great; indeed new building, new track.


----------



## oilman

New member from Aberdeen, keen to learn all about keeping his B7 RS4 and (within the next 2 weeks ) his red 360 Modena looking at their best.


----------



## Rich @ PB

Hello mate, welcome to the forum, plenty to read and learn on here! Strong local presence too, and plenty of open days and events planned for the year ahead. Enjoy!


----------



## Clark @ PB

right, so who fancies a day at Kart start then?


----------



## Rich @ PB

Aye, has to be done - give me a few days to catch up and I'll get something started in the way of organising it.


----------



## sanchez

Well i go offshore on the 5th of feb and wont be back for a fortnight......


----------



## skid

Def stick me down for it guys :thumb: 
I am unsure of offshore dates so depending on when it is booked i might manage or not.
What are looking at booking.......50 or 70 lap races you get more for your money.
Prices are around £35 for 50 laps or £41 for 70 lap race.
That also includes a 10 min practice.
That is using the brand new 270cc sodi super karts.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I did the 50 lap race, but it still went past pretty quickly so i'd be up for the 70 lap one.

You WILL have a sore back afterwards though lol!


----------



## skid

Was your left elbow sore from banging against the exhaust clark.....thats always another tell tale sign of karting:wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB

no? your arms are no where near the exhaust on these karts, they're decent though as you can move the seat back and forward and adust the pedals, the seat's could do with a bit of padding along the spine area though!


----------



## williethefish

sanchez said:


> Well i go offshore on the 5th of feb and wont be back for a fortnight......


me 2:wall:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Won't be that soon lads - I'll need to book it and collect the dosh first, so probably end of Feb.


----------



## Iain

Certainly interested in this lads.


----------



## bindit

Another one from Aberdeen, well i live in Inverurie,, but work in Aberdeen. Have previously contacted Clark, finally got around to purchasing a load of detailing products from Polished Bliss. All i need now is a 110v-220v Transformer!


----------



## Clark @ PB

bindit said:


> Another one from Aberdeen, well i live in Inverurie,, but work in Aberdeen. Have previously contacted Clark, finally got around to purchasing a load of detailing products from Polished Bliss. All i need now is a 110v-220v Transformer!


are you the chap with the M3 by any chance?


----------



## bindit

Clark said:


> are you the chap with the M3 by any chance?


That's me, well remembered!


----------



## Clark @ PB

bindit said:


> That's me, well remembered!


I have a good memory :thumb:


----------



## pete330

bindit said:


> That's me, well remembered!


What tupe of M3 you got?


----------



## Clark @ PB

pete330 said:


> What tupe of M3 you got?


I think its a CSL?

Maybe my memory aint as good as i thought :lol:


----------



## pete330

Clark said:


> I think its a CSL?
> 
> Maybe my memory aint as good as i thought :lol:


Mmmm another CSL in Aberdeenshire


----------



## bindit

pete330 said:


> Mmmm another CSL in Aberdeenshire


No, it's not a CSL unfortunately. They are quite understated, but i don't recollect seeing one around aberdeenshire before. When i purchased mine, CSL's were still very expensive, but they have come down heaps since, must be a big loss for those that bought new.


----------



## BAZ 1256

might be up for karting as well
lkast time i ws there i bout broke the wooden fence, bout broke my leg then bout broke the marshals foot by runnign over it lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

bindit said:


> No, it's not a CSL unfortunately. They are quite understated, but i don't recollect seeing one around aberdeenshire before. When i purchased mine, CSL's were still very expensive, but they have come down heaps since, must be a big loss for those that bought new.


I know of a couple of people with CSL's in our area 



BAZ 1256 said:


> might be up for karting as well
> lkast time i ws there i bout broke the wooden fence, bout broke my leg then bout broke the marshals foot by runnign over it lol


:lol: :lol:


----------



## BAZ 1256

hahaha was all fun, ****ing sore though, found out why they say dont take the top corner on the outside of someone at full speed
couldnt turn because someone at side of me so had to keep going dammmm!!


----------



## thechief

I'm Bruce from Buckie but now live in Aberdeen :wave:

Noticed a few guys from Buckie, you are due to have seen my golf going about before I sold it!


----------



## Zax

Another newbie form the North East.
Recomended the site by Skid.:wave:


----------



## Scotty-Gee

Ah what the hell.

One of those North Sea tigers from Aberdeenshire (ellon to be precise)


----------



## simers_as

Hi, Im ashley from Dyce


----------



## thebigmcp

Fit like Abody, I am Mark fae the Bridge Of Don.

Happy Buffin.

MCP


----------



## bufty-vaux

Am new to this, from aberdeen! Own a 'few' vauxhalls lol (no jokes about rust!!)


----------



## Clark @ PB

bufty-vaux said:


> Am new to this, from aberdeen! Own a 'few' vauxhalls lol (no jokes about rust!!)


ok no rust jokes....

what about leaky rocker gaskets?


----------



## bufty-vaux

One has a freshly rebuilt C20XE so no leaks there....but yes, the rest do lol.


----------



## beambeam

Not strictly from Aberdeen, I actually hail from Lossiemouth, not far from where TheChief is from before he moved to Aberdeen... Though these days I live in Edinburgh I am up north visiting the family a lot.


----------



## williethefish

Fit like to all the north easters from a former 'Buckie Loon'


----------



## Danny

Danny from banff :wave:


----------



## Big T

Tony from Westhill. Just joined the other day


----------



## sixsr

Hi I'm Simon, I live in Aberdeen.


----------



## Clark @ PB

i think you should post a pic of your car when posting in here, i'm sure more of us would recognise each other that way


----------



## sixsr

This is what I drive at the moment:


----------



## skid

Clark said:


> i think you should post a pic of your car when posting in here, i'm sure more of us would recognise each other that way


Excellent idea Clark :thumb: 
I will get some pics up when i get home from offshore.
May take a while before i get some pics of the MK1 as it will be a while before its on the road again.

Perfect reason for all us members to get Detailingworld stickers:lol:


----------



## Andy947

Usually In this










But this sometimes makes an appearance, but prob not for a while cos its getting a strip down and rebuild


----------



## barclay03

:O absolutly gorgeous...


----------



## Clark @ PB

I've seen that mk2 before, very very nice :thumb:


----------



## Big T

This is what I drive, she's cleaner now tho


----------



## ayeaye

Normally my Leon










Paul


----------



## wd40

FIt likey , Dave fae St Fergus :wave: ,

Was recommended this site from another detailing world member. It was through the mitsubishi lancer register which i`m also a member of.

Just thought id introduce masel like !!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Mark M

Welcome Dave!

<--------------hope that pic is of your weapon, love yellow and black!

You may see me in this:










Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## wd40

Its not my one as such but mine is very similar though!!!!.
Will post up pics this week when home from offshore.
Also going to do a big detail this week weather permitting !!!!

Cheers for the welcome and i`ll keep an eye oot for ye on the road :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL

I drive this


----------



## Rich @ PB

And very nice it is too!


----------



## lomax

Keith CSL said:


> I drive this


Lush:thumb:

I drive this


----------



## Mark M

^ Both Lush!

Have you got the Golf out today Chris?, should be good for some Carbon beading action


----------



## lomax

V12MSM said:


> ^ Both Lush!
> 
> Have you got the Golf out today Chris?, should be good for some Carbon beading action


Yeah i took it out on sunday, darn rain! It needs a wash again.

I need to get some Zymol myself


----------



## wd40

here is my toy guys !!!!!

URL=http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z3/washddc/?action=view&current=90888e2c.pbw]







[/URL]


----------



## Mark M

:doublesho WEAPON!


----------



## Justin182

I'm justin, registered ages ago, but not been on.. drive this..


----------



## steve8582

Hi from Steve in Persley, Aberdeen. :wave:


----------



## wd40

Hello min !!:wave:


----------



## rocky1722

Here's a couple of my Scooby.



















Stephen.


----------



## Evosid

lomax,
I saw your motor today, i was behind you on the way to Asda at Dyce i was in the (dirty) blue Evo, almost impossible to keep clean. Nice car you have. Sits well low on the alloys, what is the ride like?

Sid


----------



## lomax

Ah cool, i did notice the evo behind me. I have a soft spot for them. i miss my old Evo 5. The ride on the golf is fine, i like the firm ride on the coilovers.

your car didn't look that dirty, mine was dirty to! Just had a coat of Zymol Glasur tho


----------



## Evosid

lomax,
you call the pristine golf dirty:lol: I guess i need to get ne contacts. So why the change from an EVO 5 to a Golf?

Sid


----------



## dons_tdci

hey i work at dyce area too at Grampian Fasteners. iv got the mk6 silver fiesta with half a rear bumper lol


----------



## Stew

Alright folks, I've just signed up but I'm Stew and I reside in Westhill. Some of the modifiers amongst you might know me as Pies. Currently tooling about in an Azure Blue 350Z... and a Gay Purple Mk4 Astra


----------



## Clark @ PB

Stew said:


> .....and a Gay Purple Mk4 Astra


lol, suits you sir :wave:


----------



## Keith CSL

Hey Pies, good to see you on here :wave:


----------



## Stew

It's actually a mk3. I counted wrong!

Wait till you see it with all the products used on it Clark. It'll be awesome! :lol: 


Hiya Keith! I'm gonna visit you when I'm home!


----------



## 12g

Aberdeenshire

Fit like abody!! Hey skid if ye read this long time no see min. (Michelle M)

Keith


----------



## Coldfuse

Hi aberdeen member signing on


----------



## wd40

rocky1722 said:


> Here's a couple of my Scooby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen.


Nice pics Stephen !!:thumb:


----------



## 12g

I'll second that!!


----------



## Mark M

Nice looking Scoob that. I like the Prodrive wheels


----------



## Coldfuse

Thought id post some pics of my civic... this is it after an intensive clean and wax.... need to get the wheels refurbed, was thinking about getting them resprayed in a darker silver?



















:detailer:


----------



## zub-TypeR

1st try @ PC today... mmnnnn working... slowly..

Hello all !!!


----------



## Mark M

^Get some pics up then


----------



## outshine.v

another aberdeen one here

hi to everyone only know a few folk on here from aberdeen

dj


----------



## Rich @ PB

Hi DJ, good to see you on here! :wave:


----------



## Scotty-Gee

lomax said:


> I drive this


Random statement-

Ive sailed to Ireland on that boat, its not nice.


----------



## DE 1981

Hi all.
Been on here a wee while didnt realise there were so many lads from aberdeen on here good to see. I drive a silver focus st and live in danestone.


----------



## zeddy

Hello all Zed from Abzed,

just loosing my post virginity on here.
I got a mk2 gowfy Gti ..that my wee Bro (Skid) better get werked on.
Once i borrow his splinned socket key so i can change a CV boot.

Unless theres any members close to sunnybank / old aberdeen got one i can borrow ? 
:wave:


----------



## RS4

skid said:


> As i have been on the forum here for a few months now i have started to notice some People from Aberdeen and its surrounding areas.
> Also someone posted a link to here on my local vw forum( www.eastsidevw.co.uk ) and a few members on there have said they are a member here.
> So if you are from the area please step forward:thumb:
> Rich and clark and Thechief are the only guys i have met so far so would be good to meet others:wave:


Up here at Portknockie not far from Gerry Connelly. :buffer: 
Seems a good gathering up North.....could maybe arrange a meet sometime.
Ian


----------



## DE 1981

RS4 said:


> Up here at Portknockie not far from Gerry Connelly. :buffer:
> Seems a good gathering up North.....could maybe arrange a meet sometime.
> Ian


That would be cool if it was before the winter sets in.


----------



## Mark M

Welcome guys :thumb:


----------



## FlyingfocRS

Another one here from up the North East though spend a lot of time in Stranraer.
Mike


----------



## stitcher

Hello to all you North East boys , see a few from the Bloo Toon. Mark here, passing time on the net while dodging work offshore. Drive a big Black Bus , sorry Audi Q7 and in my spare time destroy the Ozone layer with my greenhouse gas guzzler.


----------



## Mark M

stitcher said:


> Hello to all you North East boys , see a few from the Bloo Toon. Mark here, passing time on the net while dodging work offshore. Drive a big Black Bus , sorry Audi Q7 and in my spare time destroy the Ozone layer with my greenhouse gas guzzler.


Yo!

:lol: Sounds like you've drank too much Coffee or Redbull!


----------



## Thomas-182

Karl, a guy that works with me here is from Aberdeen, he says there all nuts


----------



## Clark @ PB

stitcher said:


> Hello to all you North East boys , see a few from the Bloo Toon. Mark here, passing time on the net while dodging work offshore. Drive a big Black Bus , sorry Audi Q7 and in my spare time destroy the Ozone layer with my greenhouse gas guzzler.


Welcome mate, hope the big bus is still looking good :thumb:


----------



## stitcher

Clark said:


> Welcome mate, hope the big bus is still looking good :thumb:


Hello Clark ,
Possibly not , just sent an email to Rich !!


----------



## stitcher

V12MSM said:


> Yo!
> 
> :lol: Sounds like you've drank too much Coffee or Redbull!


Guilty - drinking too much coffee is part of offshore life !


----------



## FlyingfocRS

you can never drink too much coffee offshore LOL


----------



## Stew

You know you've had to much when you are gibbering and can't stop moving your arms and legs!


----------



## skippyroo

Gavb said:


> Hi all.
> Been on here a wee while didnt realise there were so many lads from aberdeen on here good to see. I drive a silver focus st and live in danestone.


Hiya matey, newbie here, over the hill from you, in the Jesmonds, drive a Vectra-C-facelift SRi in Silver Lightning:wave:


----------



## Roo1978

:wave: I'll add my name to the list, have posted in the Newbie section and was told of this thread. I'm in Bridge of Don with a Range Rover Classic. If you see it don't look at the O/S of the bonnet! It wasn't me (in fact I don't know who it was  ) and a new un-rusty one is proving extremely hard to find! Have already visited Polished Bliss, made a purchase and struggled not to make others!


----------



## drka-drka

from braemar:wave: its more or less aberdeen,or perth or dundee 

parents live up near inverness 2


----------



## Mark M

Welcome along bud.

This is the wrong forum to find if you already spend too much on your car :lol:


----------



## andrewblack

live up in Peterheid,trying to keep a clean clio182!!!!!lol


----------



## Ess_Three

Hello!
I Finally got round to joining...

Mank of you will know me (especially the Eastside lads)...hopefully I'll pick up some tips of keeping my cars clean the lazy way, using decent products that work well.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ess_Three said:


> Hello!
> I Finally got round to joining...
> 
> Mank of you will know me (especially the Eastside lads)...hopefully I'll pick up some tips of keeping my cars clean the lazy way, using decent products that work well.


welcome to the mad house, now you're really gonna start emptying your wallet


----------



## KKM

Kev - Ashwood - B.O.D Aberdeen, Drive a new S3..........complete with RS4 seats....... :devil:


----------



## Mark M

Welcome along lads :thumb:


----------



## Ess_Three

Clark said:


> welcome to the mad house, now you're really gonna start emptying your wallet


Argh!  
As if I'm not good enough at that already with my choice of cars and habit of playing about with them.

Ah well...if some decent products work well and save me some effort, I'll just have to empty the wallet some more.

Oh yeah, and I'm in Ellon for those who don't know.


----------



## Zax

Ah there are a few of "US" from Ellon on here . 

Welcome to the board :wave:


----------



## LMA07

I'm a newbie to the site, from Aberdeen too.


----------



## Mark M

Welcome along :thumb:


----------



## stuupnorth

*Hi*

:wave: Hi Guys
Stu from pitmedden
Been a member for a while,but didn't know there were
so many from this neck of the woods


----------



## cc m3

*Aberdeen*

Hi people

Anouther guy from Aberdeen here, just thought i would say "hi" to all of you.
drive a Silver E46 M3........all though i should really be using the winter car more often!!

you lot have some lovely looking cars, and i can appriciate the work you do keeping them the way they are.

cheers


----------



## steve8582

cc m3 said:


> Hi people
> 
> Anouther guy from Aberdeen here, just thought i would say "hi" to all of you.
> drive a Silver E46 M3........all though i should really be using the winter car more often!!
> 
> you lot have some lovely looking cars, and i can appriciate the work you do keeping them the way they are.
> 
> cheers


Hi Colin, Welcome to DW.
You the guy I met on the Galaxy 1? just before xmas?


----------



## Mark M

Hi Colin, welcome :thumb:


----------



## cc m3

"Steve"

Never been on the galaxy one.......Galalxy 3 perhaps.....Buzzard field.....if so then yeh mate, you have met me!!


----------



## steve8582

That will be where it was then, been to that many they all look the same!


----------



## cc m3

Hey steve

Due to me not posting 10 messages i cannot view the Pm you have sent me, but when i can view it i will dude


----------



## GTIRed

Just saying hello to everyone. Doug from Turriff. I use to drive a dirty GTI but it now sits in the garage all clean and shiny after Rich did his stuff on it......:buffer:


----------



## dnmac

Since I'm in a posting mood(!) thought I'd add one here too. Based in Aberdeen and drive a Golf Edition 30.


----------



## Clark @ PB

dnmac said:


> Since I'm in a posting mood(!) thought I'd add one here too. Based in Aberdeen and drive a Golf Edition 30.


welcome :wave:


----------



## Mark M

Edition 30, niiice 

Welcome along.


----------



## GregP

Hey Lad's another newbie to the list :
Greg - B.O.D, Drive a Ferrari F355


----------



## D2.

Just spotted this
I'm steve from macduff and i drive an Evo VII , E46 320D and a Golf Gti:wave:


----------



## bambam10125

hi im from aberdeenshire


----------



## Renmure

Got an Appt in Aberdeen now so better join the thong 
Jim (more usually found near Arbroath) and drive a Ferrari F355 GTB, Lotus Elise 111R, Lotus Exige s1, Merc CLK 320 Cabrio, MINI Cooper, Landrover S3 LWB, Toyota Hilux Surf & Mitsubish Pinin. CrAzY or wot!! :doublesho


----------



## volvokid

From fraserburgh not too far away,
Renmure i guess your richer than me thats a hell of a car collection


----------



## Mark M

Welcome along chaps!


----------



## enjaytee88

Fit like abdee, Foo ye a deein.

I'm Neil, fae Brig a Don.

Been a member for a quite a while and I just stumbled across this thread the other day.

No such exotica in my garage; a BMW 320d Sport, BMW 316i compact & a Rover 2214SEi and more detailing gear from PB than I know what to do with.:detailer:


----------



## Rich @ PB

Lol, about time too! See you at the weekend!:wave:


----------



## E5XTC

Bugger i am away in Angola !

Have fun boy's


----------



## pete330

enjaytee88 said:


> Fit like abdee, Foo ye a deein.
> 
> I'm Neil, fae Brig a Don.
> 
> Been a member for a quite a while and I just stumbled across this thread the other day.
> 
> No such exotica in my garage; a BMW 320d Sport, BMW 316i compact & a Rover 2214SEi and more detailing gear from PB than I know what to do with.:detailer:


Hello


----------



## Neut

Hi There

I know a few of you off here already


----------



## Hunter500

Hi there im a complete beginer to this infatuation of detailing 
heres my toy :









mostly seen up deeside

steve from lumphanan
(i really need to get the new camera out and get some decent pics )


----------



## volvokid

Wow wow wow thats sweet, but how does it handle the farm pot holes lol


----------



## Hunter500

there's nae pots holes on my drive


----------



## E5XTC

*Any one free to do a homer next week on my Rangie ?*

Fit like abody,

Was due to get my Rangie done by Mark M and was really looking forward to having a go at machine polishing for the first time .... But Mark's unable to do due to work commitments and my Car is in a bit of a mess thanks to a Polish mannie with a nay water and some baby wipes ( Surprise Birthday Present from the wife) We are talking now but she is still sleeping in the spare room.

I don't have any pictures as I am still away in Angola working ..but if you PM Mark I'm sure he would fill you in on the condition of the paint.

Thanks guys
E5XTC


----------



## Big T

E5XTC said:


> Fit like abody,
> 
> Was due to get my Rangie done by Mark M and was really looking forward to having a go at machine polishing for the first time .... But Mark's unable to do due to work commitments and my Car is in a bit of a mess thanks to a Polish mannie with a nay water and some baby wipes ( Surprise Birthday Present from the wife) We are talking now but she is still sleeping in the spare room.
> 
> I don't have any pictures as I am still away in Angola working ..but if you PM Mark I'm sure he would fill you in on the condition of the paint.
> 
> Thanks guys
> E5XTC


I've seen your Rangie going about Inverurie, looks good with the big wheels


----------



## E5XTC

Big T said:


> I've seen your Rangie going about Inverurie, looks good with the big wheels


Cheers min ...... They are 22'' Askari's !

Shame about the paint !:wall:


----------



## Clark @ PB

I can vouch for the paint having seen it too!


----------



## E5XTC

Any one ................. !

I will pay in Euros to any Bank account of your choice.... The wife doesn’t need to know.... lol !

I understand every one is booked up and the weather plays a factor ... But I am not confident enough to do my first Paint Correction and Machine polish ... Especially on my own car. 

Cheers


----------



## ALANSHR

Kingwells for me

Alan


----------



## TOOMANYMIKES

Bit late to this post but what the hell - Hi from Blackburn (Aberdeenshire not Lankashire!)


----------



## RyanK

Hi There. Im Ryan, Im 18 years old and from B.O.D:wave:

Been a lurker for a while, finally thought i'd introduce myself. Below are a couple of photos of my car. Mini One with a host of mods:driver:



















Cheers


----------



## dibraggio

evening all, i am darren from Portlethen. soon to be drumoak. will get some pics up of my car soon i hope! :wave: :car:


----------



## duffvxr

this has been going on for a while but i am callum from inverurie, aberdeenshire, i'll try get pics of my vxr up soon!


----------



## cupra-dav

been a member for a while also but never had time to get into detaiing yet..... hopefully very soon!!!!!

i am a member on evw also and recognise a few names from there.... i was driving this....


----------



## 0004BES

Recognise a fair few names aswell. From Kingswells and drive a R50 Mini Cooper


----------



## u05rdh

Rchard formally of Hazlehea now just moved to Mastrick.


----------



## Cupra_R

Mark from portlethen. Drives a silver Leon Cupra R. Just started the whole major polishing craze. Bought a porter and a bonnet from scrappy before i go car mad :buffer: :lol:. :thumb:


----------



## dibraggio

Cupra_R said:


> Mark from portlethen. Drives a silver Leon Cupra R. Just started the whole major polishing craze. Bought a porter and a bonnet from scrappy before i go car mad :buffer: :lol:. :thumb:


where about in portlethen mate? i am from there too (well drumoak now).


----------



## Cupra_R

Rowan bank road. Lived in newtonhill for 2 years but now back in with the parents


----------



## Clark @ PB

dibraggio said:


> where about in portlethen mate? i am from there too (well drumoak now).


I didnt know anyone in Drumoak liked keeping their cars clean :doublesho 

My grandad owns the Irvine Arms pub


----------



## Spartacus

Hi Folks, Kevin from Mintlaw here. Out in the sticks! :lol::wave:


----------



## pete330

Coullio said:


> Barry Coull from Aberdeen (Sheddocksley)
> 
> View attachment 4510
> 
> 
> You might have seen me going round Aberdeen. Its a taxi and the only BMW 520d M-Sport in the taxi trade.


Alright Barry


----------



## Ali

Lad's Meet on thursday! See the other post.

Ali


----------



## u05rdh

Like the M sport taxi. Beast and old smelly mondeo anyday :lol:


----------



## dibraggio

Clark said:


> I didnt know anyone in Drumoak liked keeping their cars clean :doublesho
> 
> My grandad owns the Irvine Arms pub


your joking me!! so he is to blame for the "cow" theme lol. it is quite an aberdeen fc pub , so me being a gers fan am reluctant to rear my head in there lol. aye, just bought my first place in keithmuir gardens, about stumbling distance to the pub. moving in end of august (have had the house since may). been in the pub a few times and must say its a good wee local. very good grub too :thumb:

dw member discounts on the drinks? 

yeah like keeping the car clean, but this time of year, keeping the flies off is another battle!!!


----------



## Rick_1138

Hi all, i am in Aberdeenshire.

A dark and lonely place that stuart milne is determined to make bigger!! (Sauchen) shout if you know it!

Currently on the dub vr6 but plans are afoot for a shiny new toy!


----------



## Big T

Alright Rick, I'm just over the back road from you in Kemnay. My brother is in Sauchen so I'm there quite a lot.


----------



## Mark M

Welcome Rick


----------



## Stew

dibraggio said:


> yit is quite an aberdeen fc pub , so me being a gers fan


So is Clark! :lol:

Welcome Rick, Sauchen is just a hop skip and a jump from me in Westhill.


----------



## cotter

Stuart from Aberdeen, just found this site yesterday. Didn't realise there would be many from Aberdeen and surrounding areas!


----------



## Needs a clean

Scotty from Montrose.


----------



## u05rdh

I knw there are lots of people form Aberdeen and surrounding area's on here. Maybe we should have a detailing get together at someone's house or business? We be good to learn some tips and tricks and as they say many hands make light work


----------



## wd40

Hello again folks,
hinna been on here for quite a while but now i`m back so just thought id say hiya again !!:wave:
Now got rid of the evo and bought an M3 Convertible and hopefully going to be detailing it this week when i get home from offshore (weather permitting) so i will post up pics and a write up


----------



## wuzie123

Wuzie123 = doug from danestone


----------



## Mark M

Welcome


----------



## 111Robin

Another Aberdonian in search of perfection. Clark and Rich will soon be let loose on my Elise which was covered in scratches straight from the showroom.....nice one !. Also have an S1 Elise and a couple of (real) Minis, can never have too many toys!!!


----------



## Big T

Welcome along,

Loving the 30 and is that a MKII?


----------



## 111Robin

Yep it's a MkII 998 Cooper. I've had it for almost 20 years but the bodywork is a bit ropey. Plans are to restore or re-shell it once I create some more space in the garage. The 30 is original (bought it in '92) and completely rust free as it gets a coating of waxoil every year.


----------



## Big T

111Robin said:


> Yep it's a MkII 998 Cooper. I've had it for almost 20 years but the bodywork is a bit ropey. Plans are to restore or re-shell it once I create some more space in the garage. The 30 is original (bought it in '92) and completely rust free as it gets a coating of waxoil every year.


I am completely Mini daft so would love to see them sometime, especially the Cooper. I had a cherry red 30 in the late 90's, not standard though.

Are you a member of the Mini Club?

Tony


----------



## 111Robin

I'm a member of the Cooper Register but not any of the local clubs. Both Minis have been stored for the past 10 years since I moved up here. I'm going to be extending my garage to more than double its current size so I can bring the Minis up here. The 30 just needs a service/MOT to get it back on the road but the Cooper needs proper restoration. It could be made roadworthy with a bit of work but I'd rather do a full restoration. I really miss not having them on the road so will be making a big effort to get them both up here.


----------



## Clark @ PB

111Robin said:


> Another Aberdonian in search of perfection. Clark and Rich will soon be let loose on my Elise which was covered in scratches straight from the showroom.....nice one !. Also have an S1 Elise and a couple of (real) Minis, can never have too many toys!!!


Ah so that's what it looks like! I was thinking i hadnt really seen a red elise when Rich said there was one booked in


----------



## 111Robin

Rich had a look at it last Friday (you were working on a white Audi in the unit at the time), it's worse than we originally thought (for a 6 month old car) hence the two stage rectification plus there are quite a few stone chips to fill in. Hope it doesn't give you too much hassle


----------



## Clark @ PB

It's an elise so i'm sure it'll be anything other than straight forward :lol:

I shall do my best mate :thumb:


----------



## 111Robin

Cheers Clark, I look forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## Mr Sparkle

Only just noticed this thread and don't think I've posted in it before.

Not a car nut, in fact only a casual detailer i.e. when I can be arsed, and more of a forum lurker than anything else. Recently moved in to a tree-lined street and the sap that falls off them makes the car dirty straight after cleaning, pretty heartbreaking lol.

Drive an Accord Type-S, doesn't really get too glossy, but then never really gets too dirty either


----------



## sparklesmcgraw

Hello

Fraser from Aberdeen here. Another member of the Cults Academy bunch.

My car :


----------



## Nova_Scotia

Alright guys , nom from aberdeenshire my cars,

Current astra










Nova sport










Old astra










Old cavvie










Can you spot the link :lol:


----------



## Mr Sparkle

Nice collection you got there


----------



## Consultant

*First post!*

Hello all!

Didn't know how to 'fade out' my license plate - but heck.


----------



## Consultant

Why aren't my pics showing? Its linked into Facebook. What I did was clicked on the 'insert photo' icon, and then pasted in the links where the pics were.

Have I done this wrong?


----------



## Rich @ PB

Welcome to the forum, I can see the piccies now. Nice motor! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Sparkle

Consultant said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Didn't know how to 'fade out' my license plate - but heck.


You need software such as Photoshop to blur your license plate. If you're concerned about your registration being cloned I'm sure someone on here can do it for you. Let me know if you do.


----------



## The Macca Show

Aberdeen loon here also. Originally from Westhill, now stay off Hardgate. 

Sparkle - recognise the avatar from Donstalk; same person?


----------



## fulley

Hi guys

I only just noticed this thread.

Im Stuart from Dyce, this is my car


















Im trying to finish off building my garage to give me somewhere to start detailing the evo! :thumb:


----------



## volvokid

I've seen that garage lol it massive


----------



## alan_mcc

hello i'm new
i'm from cullen, near buckie in moray!

can already see theres a guy from portknockie here, about 2 miles away
i don't even own a car  i'm only wee!


----------



## daz74

just signed up,but been looking on here for a while,some great looking cars.Iam in portlethen and drive this



Darren


----------



## Mark M

Welcome!


----------



## alan_mcc

anyone from moray?!


----------



## FlyingfocRS

alan_mcc said:


> anyone from moray?!


Aye, just along the coast in BCK.
Mike


----------



## alan_mcc

haha i'm in cullen.


----------



## Stew

fulley said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I only just noticed this thread.
> 
> Im Stuart from Dyce, this is my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to finish off building my garage to give me somewhere to start detailing the evo! :thumb:


Mmmmmm Volks Time attacks!


----------



## Phil1984

:wave:

I'm Phil, and stay in Stonehaven. Ive been a DW member for around a month now! I drive a 2002, Peugeot 206 GTi

Hope to see some of you lads around for some detailing hints and tips. :detailer:

:thumb:


----------



## Mr Sparkle

The Macca Show said:


> Sparkle - recognise the avatar from Donstalk; same person?


Dunno what Donstalk is  I'm just off the hardgate too though in Ferryhill


----------



## McWullie

McWullie (allan) Aberdeen

We have spoken on the phone!!:wave:


----------



## Zax

Welcome a long Allan :wave:


----------



## alan_mcc

Any of you lot planning a meet in aberdeen sometime soon? my dads interested  its rather funny actually, we seen a detail of a rolls royce phantom - his eyes went from Spooks on the tele to glued to the computer screen haha

if you lot were planning a detailing meet too his scenic could be a labrat - COVERED in swirls


----------



## Stew

Is that another biker along....... I can see a nice bike detailing meet taking place when the weather is better.


----------



## E5XTC

Techno fae Stoney but lives in Kintore !

Happy New Year Abody !


----------



## Stew

E5XTC said:


> Techno fae Stoney but lives in Kintore !
> 
> Happy New Year Abody !


I saw you heading through Lyne of Skene when I was on my way home from work (I think) but can't remember when......

Nice Rangie!


----------



## missyR

*Ello*

I suppose i best introduce myself

Helen from Cornhill... :wave:


----------



## Nova_Scotia

:wave: hello helen , nice car :driver:


----------



## Mark M

Welcome Helen


----------



## missyR

Nova_Scotia said:


> :wave: hello helen , nice car :driver:


Ah you have to say that!! Although it's not so pretty just now!!



Mark M said:


> Welcome Helen


Hello again Mark how's sunny Banchory??


----------



## R55_SND

missyR said:


> I suppose i best introduce myself
> 
> Helen from Cornhill... :wave:


welcome along! :wave:


----------



## R55_SND

E5XTC said:


> Techno fae Stoney but lives in Kintore !
> 
> Happy New Year Abody !


sure i have seen your rangie going about and love it mate looks great!


----------



## kevj81

Alright everyone?

I'm Kev from Portlethen. Just noticed this thread although been a regular to the site for sometime now. I drive a Focus ST2.


----------



## Cupra_R

May aswell add to the long list. Mark from portlethen :driver: :wave:


----------



## Justin182

A few Portlethen people here now!


----------



## Keith CSL

Wee update, had this for a few months now.

Clark will be coming soon..........


----------



## pete330

Keith CSL said:


> Wee update, had this for a few months now.
> 
> Clark will be coming soon..........


Nice Keith
I am coming now:thumb:


----------



## Stew

Keith, saw you on Union Street last weekend. 

Seen the orange S/L yet?

Oh buy the way, you doing passenger rides in the G? I'm in the office just now listening out for you mate!

Pies.


----------



## Keith CSL

Stew said:


> Keith, saw you on Union Street last weekend.
> 
> Seen the orange S/L yet?
> 
> Oh buy the way, you doing passenger rides in the G? I'm in the office just now listening out for you mate!
> 
> Pies.


Hey Stew,

Not seen it yet, one of his friends has been in touch though - so hopefully get a meet with it soon 

Any time, just give me a shout, think Fletch wants to go out in it soon too.

See / speak to you soon,

KP


----------



## Clark @ PB

bloody hell Keith, that pic almost looks as if you've cleaned it 

(i'll give you a buzz later cos I've got a few dates to get it in :thumb


----------



## Rick_1138

Hey clark,


did i see you as a passenger in a silver 993 turbo Porsche, going along the A90 towards stonehaven.

I was with the Mrs picking summat up from work and i happened to look at the Porsche and thought i recognised you.

It was just at the turn off for the Badentoy Flyover\speed camera.

As i knoew you had the porsche owners out a few days ago.

Might be wrong.:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Rick_1138 said:


> Hey clark,
> 
> did i see you as a passenger in a silver 993 turbo Porsche, going along the A90 towards stonehaven.
> 
> I was with the Mrs picking summat up from work and i happened to look at the Porsche and thought i recognised you.
> 
> It was just at the turn off for the Badentoy Flyoverspeed camera.
> 
> As i knoew you had the porsche owners out a few days ago.
> 
> Might be wrong.:wave:


Yes that was my ugly mug, I was out for a blast with my dad :driver:


----------



## Rick_1138

Nice,

it was actually the blue polo shirt that caught my eye, then the shaun bonce! lol.

My old man's Porsche is currently on blocks, awaiting new wings fitted and a respray, this would be after the bathroom is done and the kitchen is done, and my car stops breaking and me needing a second pair of hands and his expert knowledge!

Hope we get it going again this year as i was promised a second driver slot!!!!


----------



## Deeg

Already said hi in the main newbies section but thought I'd introduce myself here aswell.

Deeg here from Gourdon, work and feel like I live in Aberdeen anyway!


----------



## Stew

Deeg said:


> Already said hi in the main newbies section but thought I'd introduce myself here aswell.
> 
> Deeg here from Gourdon, work and feel like I live in Aberdeen anyway!


Alright Deeg, I'm assuming their is only Deeg in Gourdon..... If so then I went to college with you.

Haven't seen you in a few years! See you're running an IS. I had one for three years (actually bought it not long after we finished up with education) and it was a superb car!

:wave: anyway and happy :detailer:


----------



## pogo6636

Iain from stonehaven.
lots of bods from the north east then!!!:wave:


----------



## rocky1722

Hello again,

Just thought I'd show my change of car, bit of a change from the scooby 


































Was all set to put on a set of 18" alloys and lower it but the wheels have been discontinued, just my luck.  :lol:


----------



## u05rdh

Thats a really nice fiesta. I really like the shape of the new fords.


----------



## ksm1985

im from the shire, hi!


----------



## simba

Hi from Simba - bridge of Don.

Theres usually the odd supercar here and there zooming up and down claymore drive/exploration drive opposite my work - the other was a ferrari of some sort


----------



## rx8passion

Hi Guys, New to the forum did the intro on newbies board so thought give it a shout on here too. Cheers Ally fae the Broch.


----------



## StuaR32t

hello! i'm Stu from aberdeenshire!


----------



## Ken555

Ken in Pitmedden


----------



## DE 1981

welcome along chaps plenty guys from up this way on here.

Gav


----------



## kungfuman

Hi Folks, Dan from Bridge of Don here.


----------



## farz020589

hi fraser from inverurie


----------



## Liambo-235

rocky1722 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Just thought I'd show my change of car, bit of a change from the scooby
> 
> Was all set to put on a set of 18" alloys and lower it but the wheels have been discontinued, just my luck.  :lol:


Hey, are you from Peterhead?


----------



## ivor

lol kingseat/newmachar just buy chance if any of you guys buy from these guys check out where they are http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/contact.html it'll save you time and postage and their always helpful with tips

btw sorry if it was posted before but i'm to lazy to read 33Pages of posts


----------



## rx8passion

Save me money .... its cost me more every time I go in I can't help but buy a few extra bits lol.


----------



## Claireeyy

im from Mintlaw


----------



## ivor

lol i know what you mean you go near the cupboard at the back make sure you leave your wallet at home it get nasty


----------



## rx8passion

Ello Youngson, nice to see someone only a few miles away.


----------



## ksm1985

ivor said:


> kingseat/newmachar


i work near u, what u driving?


----------



## an02rew

hi folks just thought i'd drop a line,

im from aberdeen, bridge of don area

keep a look out i drive a grey mini cooper s, im usually about quite a bit


----------



## doug7789

Doug from Cove. =]


----------



## Consultant

As per above ^^ also in Cove. Will see me in a 335 Black on Beige Beemer.


----------



## Jollyrodger

Lenny fae Portlethen


----------



## DE 1981

welcome along gents, loads of Aberdeen members on here.


----------



## Spoony

I'm up again next week, working in town this time. Might try pop along if I can steal away from work!


----------



## ksm1985

what u drivin spoony


----------



## Spoony

ksm1985 said:


> what u drivin spoony


A very dirty mk5 golf... unless I can be bothered cleaning it lol. Its done 1800miles in 2 weeks.. not the cleanest.


----------



## Soapie

Soapie here.....newboy from Foggie (Aberchirder) Huntly District.


----------



## StuaR32t

:wave:


----------



## pogo6636

that wouldnt be lenny with the limo's fae portlethen would it?


----------



## Mark M

Welcome folks


----------



## DavidT

Hi Folks,

I'm David and i'm from Banchory, just got a fester zetec S, was a downgrade from my focus ST (running costs) so trying to keep it mint, using the forums for advice and help maybe meet up with some folk sometime 

Cheers

David


----------



## Mini 360

Andrew from Inversnoozy! Gots me an original Mini with phat wheels and tyres. Customising in progress but go to and from uni at garthdee via westhill everyday.


----------



## ksm1985

Mini 360 said:


> Andrew from Inversnoozy! Gots me an original Mini with phat wheels and tyres. Customising in progress but go to and from uni at garthdee via westhill everyday.


seen u at halfords car park yesterday, car looks nice on those wheels!


----------



## Mini 360

ksm1985 said:


> seen u at halfords car park yesterday, car looks nice on those wheels!


I work there haha so there all the time. :thumb: Its pretty dirty atm but no time to clean as when i get home from uni its dark!


----------



## 0004BES

Mini 360 said:


> Andrew from Inversnoozy! Gots me an original Mini with phat wheels and tyres. Customising in progress but go to and from uni at garthdee via westhill everyday.


Dark red? Get some photos up. I will no doubt no the car. There is a few original Minis


----------



## Smartie

*Autosmary products*

Hi guys,

If you would like to buy Autosmart products and demo the products give me a shout back. I could arrange to meet once a month in the area.

Frank
Autosmart Aberdeen


----------



## cotter

Frank, I'd be up for that if you're able to sort something out :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn

Bump!

There must be a lot more of us Aberdeen or Shire folk on here? Anyways here's me. :wave:

John, 27, GSOH and I drive a black XC70.

I stay in Ellon, moved there from up North a few years ago. 

Took me an age to find this thread, well 5 mins in this day and age is a long time! :doublesho


----------



## Skeeter

Hi all,

Yup another newbie.... I'm in the Oldmeldrum area.....
roll on the gritters not needing to grit anymore!!!

Chris


----------



## John @ PB

xcJohn said:


> Bump!
> 
> There must be a lot more of us Aberdeen or Shire folk on here? Anyways here's me. :wave:
> 
> John, 27, GSOH and I drive a black XC70.
> 
> I stay in Ellon, moved there from up North a few years ago.
> 
> Took me an age to find this thread, well 5 mins in this day and age is a long time! :doublesho





Skeeter said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yup another newbie.... I'm in the Oldmeldrum area.....
> roll on the gritters not needing to grit anymore!!!
> 
> Chris


Hi!


----------



## chowie

Im in Balmedie, few miles north of Aberdeen, got a CRV and Cayman S, both of which need a clean!


----------



## Mark Watt

*hi*

Mark from Turriff Aberdeenshire.


----------



## ksm1985

welcome ! skeeter what do you drive?


----------



## Joeya

Hey, not sure if I've posted up in here before.

I stay near Turriff


----------



## andy_ad567

Andy from Brechin now staying in friockheim


----------



## Jonay

Just to add to the list!

Jonathan (or Jonay/Jonny whatever I don't mind) lives in Ellon.

I work in the offshore industry (ASCO) Offshore Logisitics and Support, based in Peterhead but occasionally in Aberdeen.

My girlfriend lives in Kemnay so you'll see me about the place!

Usually in Ellon/Oldmeldrum/Inverurie/Kemnay/Kintor/Blackburn/Dyce/AberdeenCity/Peterhead - I'll be somewhere! 

My "ride" (don't really have any other pics other than me with my car when I bought it last year from my Mum's mobile..)


----------



## xcJohn

Who else loves a good thread revival?:doublesho


----------



## EthanCrawford

lol am from inverurrie  a aberdeen meet for 2011 needs to be done me thinks


----------



## -Aid-

Yeah am from aberdeen too drive a sliver X5 and when its not raining a k8 gsxr

+1 ethan deffo need a meet up there a good few of us now


----------



## alan_mcc

totally up for that!


----------



## xcJohn

That sounds like a plan indeed. There's loads of folk on here from the area, everything from novices like myself to pros and everything in between!:thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Think I'm a in-between when it comes to detailing and can also get dodo juice supplies if need be which is handy for the area. 

I would be more than happy to arrange a wee meet for the folk of Aberdeen.


----------



## EthanCrawford

abz001 said:


> Think I'm a in-between when it comes to detailing and can also get dodo juice supplies if need be which is handy for the area.
> 
> I would be more than happy to arrange a wee meet for the folk of Aberdeen.


Yeah go for it i think it would go down well


----------



## cotter

Sounds like a good idea Jen :thumb:

Welcome everyone :wave:


----------



## Mark Watt

*hi*

I would be up for ameet for sure if im home from offshore. Keep us posted.


----------



## stuupnorth

*up for it*

I'd be up for a wee get together with some of the locals :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn

A meet would be good. Time it when I'm not offshore and I'm there with bells on, or without - depends what the dress code is :lol:



Is it alright to laugh at your own "jokes" on a forum?:doublesho


----------



## Clark @ PB

If we have the meet in Kintore I'll come along :lol:


----------



## JenJen

Hey guys I was thinking how is the date of the 19th march? If your all happy with this I'll crack ahead and make arrangements maybe if the weather is good we can put on a BBQ!


----------



## Clark @ PB

abz001 said:


> Hey guys I was thinking how is the date of the 19th march? If your all happy with this I'll crack ahead and make arrangements maybe if the weather is good we can put on a BBQ!


How about April time? I'll have my Scooby out to play by then and BBQ in March is definitely tempting fate when it comes to snow!


----------



## JenJen

Clark @ PB said:


> How about April time? I'll have my Scooby out to play by then and BBQ in March is definitely tempting fate when it comes to snow!


Just thinking about the ones that have a schedule to work to thats all and offshore boys should have a good knowledge if they are defo on or off if planned into march (planning for month ahead and all that).

For myself I have a few demo meets in the pipework for April so finding a free weekend is going to be difficult.

As for tempting fate come in Clark are you and scotsman or a mouse  us scots can have a BBQ in any condition and anyhoo I'm hoping positive thinking keeps the sodding snow away White is hard to keep clean even with some good swissvax on the car lol!


----------



## xcJohn

abz001 said:


> Just thinking about the ones that have a schedule to work to thats all and offshore boys should have a good knowledge if they are defo on or off if planned into march (planning for month ahead and all that).
> 
> For myself I have a few demo meets in the pipework for April so finding a free weekend is going to be difficult.
> 
> As for tempting fate come in Clark are you and scotsman or a mouse  us scots can have a BBQ in any condition and anyhoo I'm hoping positive thinking keeps the sodding snow away White is hard to keep clean even with some good swissvax on the car lol!


Had a house warming last year in March. It snowed. We BBQ'd it still though. Great laugh although to be fair we retreated to the garage to cook when the sausages resembled artic rolls.

March or April, if I'm home I will be there!


----------



## Jonay

Hopefully I'll not be working!


----------



## cotter

19th suits me, snow or not lol


----------



## -Aid-

19th good for me too, Where are you thinking of holding it ?


----------



## alan_mcc

19th suits me fine..

it's been lovely the past few days, snow? what you on about clark


----------



## JenJen

I dont have a unit or large garage in Aberdeen but I have a couple of options up my sleeve I'll post up a meet thread tomorrow  

Oh I'm excited to get to meet a few faces to put against names


----------



## Grizzle

I'll see how things go i'll pop up make a wee change to our usual meets in Glasgow.


----------



## Deeg

If I'm on shore I'll be up for it aswell


----------



## EthanCrawford

Aw am at the Scotland vs Italy game


----------



## xcJohn

EthanCrawford said:


> Aw am at the Scotland vs Italy game


I think after the last few games I would bring a large hip flask.


----------



## EthanCrawford

xcJohn said:


> I think after the last few games I would bring a large hip flask.


Oh aye was thinking that lol

:lol:


----------



## alan-bnz

hi everyone, im new here so be nice!

im from aberdeen, just getting into detailing and slowly building up a nice little collection of stuff! 
Good to see there are alot of people share an interest!


----------



## col8482

I'm Colin from aberdeen city.:wave:


----------



## AlanGM

Alan From Elgin,

Not quite Aberdeen but we travel there often.


----------



## harpchr

just to add to the already outstanding Aberdeenshire commitment to detail... Im originally from Inverurie but live out near Mintlaw now.

would be great to get a meet but na hame till 24th march so hope theres some more arranged through out the year

cheers for now

Chris


----------



## pogo6636

any update on the time and location of this meet.

I am interested to meet some locals and put faces to names.


----------



## xcJohn

If it's still to be the 19th then I think the 'rents are down from Orkney that weekend. Could it not have been today with this sunshine? Great day for a trip to Balmoor!


----------



## alan_mcc

any updates on a location?


----------



## Johnny Bale'O

City centre, just aff Holburn street. Sheltie exiled in Abz ;-)


----------



## skid

Johnny Bale'O said:


> City centre, just aff Holburn street. Sheltie exiled in Abz ;-)


:wave: Just round the corner from you.
Just off Broomhill road :thumb:


----------



## alan-bnz

wow its all getting a bit cosy in here im just off broomhill aswell!


----------



## Johnny Bale'O

Cosy right enuff...lol. I actually think i've seen yer car around Skid if thats yer golf in yer pic? Allan st?
Think i'm lookin to move shortly though, need a place wi a drive and a garage...lol!!


----------



## JenJen

Guys I did post a thread titled Aberdeen meet (I think that's what's it called it is in te Scotland section) hopefully get more arranged I assume Clark will organise one and if the meet on Sunday is a success can't see why we can't do it again sometime in a more relaxing atmsphere.


----------



## herbie147

Im Steven fea Ellon. Any another Elloners on here may recognise me driving about in a mkII Red XR2 or a silver Monaro VXR.


----------



## Gav1903

Hi folks, I've not been very active on this Site / haven't been a member for very long.. I'm Gav from Aberdeen (Dyce).

I haven't had a MINUTE spare in Christ knows how long to spend on the Car (Cliosport 182), and I am horrified with the mess it is in, so it would probably send a few more of the 'Dedicated Detailers' into seizure!.

All the best, look forward to meeting up with a few of you at some point, and have a great weekend! Gav1903 :thumb:


----------



## wuzie123

Hey im Doug from Ellon drive a toyota hilux surf with chrome rear windows, also the gf has a mk2 golf gti, only problem is mine is a muddy truck cuz i love to play offroad in it...


----------



## alan-bnz

any volunteers to give me a hand doing a touch of paint correction on my fiesta?

Just bought a DA so im looking at making a day of it....there might even be a crate of beer in it for the lucky applicant!

im in Balmoral place aberdeen if it makes any difference?


----------



## cotter

Aye, could be up for that if you like. You got off street parking? Drop me a pm if you like, can sort something out :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

cotter said:


> Aye, could be up for that if you like. You got off street parking? Drop me a pm if you like, can sort something out :thumb:


Thats just around the corner from me so your more than welcome to use my parking bay and if you have a extension cable run power through the window I'll even supply a cuppa


----------



## DavidClark

hi herbie, dave from round the corner in ellon haha


----------



## cotter

abz001 said:


> Thats just around the corner from me so your more than welcome to use my parking bay and if you have a extension cable run power through the window I'll even supply a cuppa


But you'll keep the killer kittens out of the way won't you? :lol:


----------



## JenJen

cotter said:


> But you'll keep the killer kittens out of the way won't you? :lol:


Of course they can watch from the window haha


----------



## alan-bnz

parking bay could be handy.....


----------



## JenJen

alan-bnz said:


> parking bay could be handy.....


Well its a private car park for residents but your more than welcome to use it if Cotter is going to teach you


----------



## cotter

Or you could come to mine, double drive so plenty room. Dunno if my tea is as good as Jens tho lol


----------



## wickedredc2

I'm from Aberdeen


----------



## Samuek9

Hi im Sam from Aboyne, drive a championship white honda civic ek9.


----------



## Liambo-235

From Peterhead but in Aberdeen at least three or four times a week and below is my car..


----------



## wickedredc2

This is my baby


----------



## Davie1973

From Ellon and recognise Dave Clarks car in his Avatar which is just around the corner from myself.


----------

